# One month old intact buck sucking on another goats..... intactness ‍♀️



## Goat Momma X 5 (Jun 1, 2019)

Here i am introducing myself with an embarrassing question. Haha. So I have three intact males that are a month old. I am bottle feeding them. One of them sucks on one of the goats penises every chance he can get. And sometimes pretty violently. The goat allows him to most of the time. His penis has a little red dot that is visible but it doesn’t look infected or anything. I tried putting neosporin on it but he just sucks it off ‍♀ Should I be worried? I’m concerned that it could cause something because he’s so young.... or if he continues to suck on him once he’s banded in a few weeks, he will get a mouthful and choke. I keep the one separated at night but he still tries to do it when we are around. This happen to anyone else?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Momma X 5 said:


> Here i am introducing myself with an embarrassing question. Haha. So I have three intact males that are a month old. I am bottle feeding them. One of them sucks on one of the goats penises every chance he can get. And sometimes pretty violently. The goat allows him to most of the time. His penis has a little red dot that is visible but it doesn't look infected or anything. I tried putting neosporin on it but he just sucks it off ‍♀ Should I be worried? I'm concerned that it could cause something because he's so young.... or if he continues to suck on him once he's banded in a few weeks, he will get a mouthful and choke. I keep the one separated at night but he still tries to do it when we are around. This happen to anyone else?


Calves will do this sometimes... well suckle on anything they can get their mouths on. He may just need suckle more on somethin else. Can you get him to take his bottles more slowly?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much are you feeding them? Seems like he is looking for more milk or comfort. But it really needs to be stopped if it is frequent.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, I agree, he needs more bottle time. Get a nipple with a smaller hole. Make him work harder. 
Don't be embarrassed on here. We have all seen and had to ask about all sorts of embarrassing (to non goat people) goatie things!


----------



## Goat Momma X 5 (Jun 1, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Calves will do this sometimes... well suckle on anything they can get their mouths on. He may just need suckle more on somethin else. Can you get him to take his bottles more slowly?


After I posted this I realized it was the four week mark and they are down to two 12oz feedings a day so I gave him his evening feed and he seemed totally satisfied! He looked at it after he ate and he turned his head as if he ate a full thanksgiving day meal! Hahaha. I think that was it!! Thank you!!


----------



## Goat Momma X 5 (Jun 1, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> How much are you feeding them? Seems like he is looking for more milk or comfort. But it really needs to be stopped if it is frequent.


After I posted this I realized it was the four week mark and they are down to two 12oz feedings a day so I gave him his evening feed and he seemed totally satisfied! He looked at it after he ate and he turned his head as if he ate a full thanksgiving day meal! Hahaha. I think that was it!! Thank you!!


----------



## Goat Momma X 5 (Jun 1, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Yes, I agree, he needs more bottle time. Get a nipple with a smaller hole. Make him work harder.
> Don't be embarrassed on here. We have all seen and had to ask about all sorts of embarrassing (to non goat people) goatie things!


After I posted this I realized it was the four week mark and they are down to two 12oz feedings a day so I gave him his evening feed and he seemed totally satisfied! He looked at it after he ate and he turned his head as if he ate a full thanksgiving day meal! Hahaha. I think that was it!! Thank you!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At one month old, he should be getting at minimum 3 bottles a day. I actually do 4 bottles a day till about 6 weeks old. What breed is he? Only 24 ounces a day may not be enough.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

My Alpine kids get 3, 16 ounce bottles a day, minimum, until they are a minimum of 3 months and 50 pounds. 
Calves suck on each other all the time, but I would wonder if, in this case, this kid is hungry.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Agree - if he is a standard size goat - breed here???? - that is not enough milk. I don't reduce bottles until the 3 month mark. - even if they are nibbling hay and grain or pellets.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goat Momma X 5 said:


> Here i am introducing myself with an embarrassing question.


Please don't feel embarrassed to ask what you need to know. Ever.


----------



## Goat Momma X 5 (Jun 1, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> Agree - if he is a standard size goat - breed here???? - that is not enough milk. I don't reduce bottles until the 3 month mark. - even if they are nibbling hay and grain or pellets.


Nigerian Dwarf. How much milk would you suggest per bottle?


----------



## Goat Momma X 5 (Jun 1, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Please don't feel embarrassed to ask what you need to know. Ever.


Thank you.


goatblessings said:


> Agree - if he is a standard size goat - breed here???? - that is not enough milk. I don't reduce bottles until the 3 month mark. - even if they are nibbling hay and grain or pellets.





goatblessings said:


> Agree - if he is a standard size goat - breed here???? - that is not enough milk. I don't reduce bottles until the 3 month mark. - even if they are nibbling hay and grain or pellets.


They are Nigerian Dwarves. How many ounces do you feed in each of your three bottles? I should also note he's the one that seems to be the dominant one out of the three and doesn't suck on the other one....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First I would go to 3 bottles per day. Start with 8 ounces per bottle and slowly increase if he is too hungry. But he really needs at least 3 bottles.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have 4 week old Nigies right now and mine are getting 3 bottles of 10-12 ounces a day.


----------



## Goat Momma X 5 (Jun 1, 2019)

T


ksalvagno said:


> First I would go to 3 bottles per day. Start with 8 ounces per bottle and slowly increase if he is too hungry. But he really needs at least 3 bottles.


Thanks! I may pump it up to 10. They were getting three 8oz bottles before and he was still doing it so I'll see if 10 oz feedings three times a day make a difference. Thanks!


----------



## Goat Momma X 5 (Jun 1, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> I have 4 week old Nigies right now and mine are getting 3 bottles of 10-12 ounces a day.


Thank you! I'll bump it to 10 and see if that makes a difference. Regarding grain... is 1/4 cup per day per babe too much?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

If they are eating it, then no, it is not too much. Mine have only just started eating theirs. I'm probably giving them that same amount.


----------

